
If Chinese Were Phonetic - jonbaer
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/05/16/if-chinese-were-phonetic
======
rabboRubble
The author failed to fully investigate input methods. The iPhone has
handwriting input instead of a keyboard. The iPhone character matches what is
handwritten and provides a pick list of potential matches.

If you don't like the handwriting input style, there is a stroke entry method,
that has no dependency on sound for input. So if I want to write 本, I can tap
horizontal stroke, downstroke, slanted stroke and this character is 6th option
in the pick list.

Then there is the Canjie input method. Plus endless others.

------
fulldecent
They already have this. Please see books printed in Taiwan. They have use a
phonetic alphabet next to each Chinese character.

------
sheepdestroyer
Japanese has basically the same problem obviously.

